# trouble with Frets on Fire



## Failtacular (Jul 1, 2010)

When compiling the package fretsonfire, I get this error:


```
===>  py26-numpy-1.3.0_2,1 atlas needs to be built with WITH_STATICLIB for numpy to function properly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/py-numpy.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/games/fretsonfire.
```


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 1, 2010)

You have to reinstall math/atlas .
In  /usr/ports/math/atlas an make argument has
to be given to be build with static library.

`# make -DWITH_STATICLIB`

(But deinstall math/atlas first)


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 2, 2010)

One more thing:

The py26-numpy-1.3.0_2,1 port is from Sep 13 2009. http://www.freshports.org/math/py-numpy/
The lastest version is: ppy26-numpy-1.4.1,1.

Updateing your ports would be a good idea.


----------

